# Show Name for Pete?



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

My kids voted for "Puff the Magic Dragon"


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

haha thats cute chella, hmmm im not sure like do you want it to doo anything to do with his name?


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

No it doesnt have to. I just want something i like


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats hard, its easier to come up with a barn name but there aare so many choices for a registered name


----------



## lopez (Jul 9, 2010)

Give us some information on him then! That'll give me some hints on what to name him. What's he like personality wise and what not?


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I've only been riding him about two weeks, but he used to be very well trained and sensitive but hes gotten a bit rusty. He likes to jump long but we are working on it. He has a super soft mouth. He is very easy going and chill, he likes to sit in front of the fan with his mane blowing everywhere. He is a sweetie too, but he gets a bit girthy. Haha if you can interpret that into a name I'd be amazed


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

For some reason Black Magic comes to mind, even though he's not black...? Haha I'll keep thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

How about "The next top Model" Hair blowing in the wind thing.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Fonzy  Or Fabio.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Peter Piper
Peter Pan
Neverland
Tigerheart


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man. ~Winston Churchill

I always thought that was a Teddy Roosevelt quote. Now I have to go look it up.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

They both said it apparently, and Ronald Regan as well. Its apparently an old saying. Mostly it is quoted as a Winston Churchill saying though.


----------

